# PE in other States



## JUDE (Sep 17, 2009)

If you passed the 8hrs PE Exam in California but not Seismic &amp; Surveying, can you be a registered PE in other States?


----------



## chaocl (Sep 18, 2009)

JUDE said:


> If you passed the 8hrs PE Exam in California but not Seismic &amp; Surveying, can you be a registered PE in other States?


As what I know that my friends (2 Electrical and 2 Mechanical PEs )took their PE exam in CA and transfer back to NY already (I can find their name and license number on the NY website). However transfer from CA to NY need to apply to NY again but the only difference is in the application which you need to put down your license number igetting from CA and put down in the NY application plus also request the CA to transfer to NY.....However, if you took your FE in NY before and want to take your PE in CA that you also need to do the same thing but in reverse way. (Put down your NY FE license nuimber in the CA application and request NY to send your FE result to CA).....To request the result sending from NY that you need to pay fee (I think around $20)

"""But I don't know about the Civil PE......"""


----------



## MonteBiker (Sep 18, 2009)

JUDE said:


> If you passed the 8hrs PE Exam in California but not Seismic &amp; Surveying, can you be a registered PE in other States?


The only tricky I can think of is the time requirements for California. Would you have experience to qualify for another state? From what I remember, California only requires 6 years experience to sit for the exam where four of those can come from your bachelors degree. This means that you only really have to have practiced for 2 years. Most states require you to have 4 years past your Bachelors (most giving you one year of credit from a Masters). If you are between the two and 4 year mark, you will have to wait to receive comity from any other state (even if you are a registered PE in California). If you have the experience required, then yes, I would think you should be able to get your PE transfered to another state (even though it has not been granted in CA. When you fill out your form for the other state, you would probably just have to fill out and prove that you passed the 8 hour exam.

The best answer is always to call the Board of the state you are looking to get your PE in and ask them. They can usually give you a for certain answer. I have known a few folks that got their CA PE two years after school and then transfered states. Other states would not grant them a license until they had met the requirements of that state.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 18, 2009)

Not to bring in any bad news but some states will not be too happy about someone taking the NCEES Civil exam early.

In my office, a few engineers got hammered in reciprocity because they took their NCEES exam early. For their specific case, they use some "intern" time as professional experience. This is ok in MN, but not ok in other states.

The best answer is to simply call the state board that you wish to get licenced in.


----------



## chaocl (Sep 18, 2009)

In addition all my friends only have two years working experience in NY, took the PE exam in CA and wait for another 2 years to transfer back to NY...........but better check up in CA and any other states that you want to transfer to.


----------



## JUDE (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, we will then just call the Board.



MonteBiker said:


> The only tricky I can think of is the time requirements for California. Would you have experience to qualify for another state? From what I remember, California only requires 6 years experience to sit for the exam where four of those can come from your bachelors degree. This means that you only really have to have practiced for 2 years. Most states require you to have 4 years past your Bachelors (most giving you one year of credit from a Masters). If you are between the two and 4 year mark, you will have to wait to receive comity from any other state (even if you are a registered PE in California). If you have the experience required, then yes, I would think you should be able to get your PE transfered to another state (even though it has not been granted in CA. When you fill out your form for the other state, you would probably just have to fill out and prove that you passed the 8 hour exam.
> The best answer is always to call the Board of the state you are looking to get your PE in and ask them. They can usually give you a for certain answer. I have known a few folks that got their CA PE two years after school and then transfered states. Other states would not grant them a license until they had met the requirements of that state.


----------



## JUDE (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot ChaoCL for your advice. Yes, we will call the Board to know more. Actually, it's not me but my friend who didn't make in the Seismic &amp; Survey yet. He is moving to Florida soon.



chaocl said:


> In addition all my friends only have two years working experience in NY, took the PE exam in CA and wait for another 2 years to transfer back to NY...........but better check up in CA and any other states that you want to transfer to.


----------



## JUDE (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with you, taking early the NCEES and getting early the PE with NOT much experience would not be a guarantee that you'll be efficient and effective in the profession. Experience is really very important. However, getting thru this NCEES would indicate that you are ready and have enough knowledge to face the reality in the construction.



kevo_55 said:


> Not to bring in any bad news but some states will not be too happy about someone taking the NCEES Civil exam early.
> In my office, a few engineers got hammered in reciprocity because they took their NCEES exam early. For their specific case, they use some "intern" time as professional experience. This is ok in MN, but not ok in other states.
> 
> The best answer is to simply call the state board that you wish to get licenced in.


----------



## MonteBiker (Sep 21, 2009)

JUDE said:


> Thanks a lot ChaoCL for your advice. Yes, we will call the Board to know more. Actually, it's not me but my friend who didn't make in the Seismic &amp; Survey yet. He is moving to Florida soon.


Jude,

Now that I know this, it should be easier to answer but the Florida Board will be the final decision maker. He will have to fill out the Application for Licensure by Endorsement. On it there is a spot for exam history. Following it is a place for license number. I would imagine he would fill in the state, date, 8 hours and, Pass and then leave the license number blank. Then it might be good to have some sort of attached letter that states that the 8 hour exam was passed although the license was not granted because of the Seismic portion.

I practice and am registered in FL and have had a good dealings with the FBPE. The cases that I mentioned above were folks that were transferring from CA to FL. Florida is very picky about when you can call yourself a PE. You are only a PE in Florida if you hold a Florida PE. They are pretty good about Endorsement Applications if all of the requirements are met for Florida. The couple of coworkers I have seen have this problem just had to wait until their time requirement was fulfilled and were able to get their licenses transfered. Until then, they were not able to present themselves as PE's in Florida. If they had the time requirements before, they would have just been required to fill out the form, take the laws and regs test and pay the fee.


----------

